# colorieren



## Destitute (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo erstmal 
Ich hätte eine Frage undzwar geht es um colorieren in PS.
Ich hab einen Freund gebeten ein s/w Bild zu colorieren und er hats mega hinbekommen. Nu wollt ich dies auch gerne können, da ich denke das es mir schon spaß macht etwas "anzumalen" ^^
Nur weiß ich nicht wie und deswegen meine Frage:
Gibt es irgendwo gute Tutorials dadrüber?
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure antworten.

Destitute


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2003)

Das ist (eigentlich) recht simpel.
Wähle einfach die Bereiche aus, mit dem Lasso am besten,
erstelle eine neue Ebene und fülle dann die Fläche
mit der "original" Farbe. Dieser Ebene gibst Du jetzt den Ebenenmodus
"Farbe" und fertig. Falls die Farbe zu kräftig ist, kannst Du sie
im nach hinein mit [STRG] + U bearbeiten.

Beispiel:


----------

